# New Bowman Quarrel Track



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Pre-crate Pre-ship picture

Looks great - It will be a great addition to this years Quarrel

Hope to see you there, hope you like it

Thanks

Michael Block
www.thequarrel.com
www.facebook.com/thequarrelHO
www.facebook.com/tannerridge


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.546350152066445.1073741826.164525106915620&type=1&l=e9ce802d75

Enjoy!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Mike, very nice track! :thumbsup: Is the table about 8' wide x 16' long?


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

8'x16'

81'ish lap length


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Killer!!


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks. New pics up. Click link above

Mike


----------

